# Words for WoodBarterites - 5/1/16 ripjack13's edition



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Ok, without further adieu, this edition's codswallop is as follows...

Tittynope...(noun)....

Cacophony...(noun)...(reminds me of @Tclem ) 

Bloviate...(verb)...

Bullimong...(noun)...

Curwhibble...(noun)...( @duncsuss pen.  )



Wee berries!! Well, that's it for this quacksalver's words....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

Woodbarter is a cacophony of depressed wood addicts that have heard their wives say tittynope one too many times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2016)

There is one helluva lot of bloviateing around here..........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Woodbarter is a cacophony of depressed wood addicts that have heard their wives say tittynope one too many times.



Funny you mention that. When Michele asked me what the words were for this one, I told her the tittynope one, and she must have said it about a dozen times in sentances, and just giggling....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (May 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Funny you mention that. When Michele asked me what the words were for this one, I told her the tittynope one, and she must have said it about a dozen times in sentances, and just giggling....


I hope she said it in sentences.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> I hope she said it in sentences.



she toks miisisiisissiipppiipiian tew.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (May 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> she toks miisisiisissiipppiipiian tew.


I bet she talks just fine, and suspect it was Marc's transcription that was in error.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Oh sure....blame me. lol
But seriously....she said the word in sentences, yes. And also just the word....

She says I have a lot of tittynope on the floor downstairs....


----------



## SENC (May 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> a lot of tittynope


Isn't that an oxytclem?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

Ha! Good catch Henry....


----------



## Tony (May 1, 2016)

I knew cacophony but that was all.......Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (May 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Ha! Good catch Henry....


It's what I do. 

Well, that and make fun of my buddy from Missippi. 

In this case I got to do both. 

Win-win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> Missippi.



I see you shortened it so he could read it easier....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Are you kidding me with this? @Schroedc

You pick on me thinking I'm looking in a thesaurus for each sentence and this is the previously established proverbial line in the sand. I am offended at your persistent mockery of my talkery. If the premise of your desire is to create a more elementary level of expression, simply stating "Don, @Tony is only batting 200 on this thread cut the people some slack" I could appreciate that. With the amount of effort I invest into the site for that to be unrequited and even discouraged is causing emotional grief. I may need to refer this issue to the board of directors for further investigation of the persistent abuse I endure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2016)

Well. well. Well......looky here fellas. Seems as though our very own scrufy looking nerf herding Islander just volunteered to make this coming weeks WotW!
Thanks Don....
If you need any help (as usual) ask one of the Tony's or Colin. At the moment I Cannot help, but I'm very good at throwing people under the bus.....


My job here is done.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

Hey, how the heck did I get drug into the shenanigans between the Islander and green-bearded one?!?!?!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Don seems to have misunderstood. I wasn't trying to get him to dumb it down. I was hoping to badger him into stepping it up and it seems he has. Good for you! Have a cookie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> Hey, how the heck did I get drug into the shenanigans between the Islander and green-bearded one?!?!?!


When I read your posts I hear the voice of your avatar in my mind. It's awesome...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm thinking of making my avatar this



 

Would that sound better in your head? Tony

Reactions: Great Post 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> I'm thinking of making my avatar this
> 
> View attachment 109583
> 
> Would that sound better in your head? Tony



Happy Birthday Mr. President!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> I'm thinking of making my avatar this
> 
> View attachment 109583
> 
> Would that sound better in your head? Tony


While that actually does have the same effect, I think you should stick with Sam. Your root'n toot'n way of writing flows so much better this way. Besides, what voice do you want heard when you say "how much for your wood"? It's up to you, but I would stick with sam...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> While that actually does have the same effect, I think you should stick with Sam. Your root'n toot'n way of writing flows so much better this way. Besides, what voice do you want heard when you say "how much for your wood"? It's up to you, but I would stick with sam...



I read that in her voice, now I need a private moment. ......

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. President!



A girl that used to answer the phones where my wife worked talked just like Marilyn. She would call me and sing to me on my birthday, great stuff I tell you! Tony

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> A girl that used to answer the phones where my wife worked talked just like Marilyn. She would call me and sing to me on my birthday, great stuff I tell you! Tony


Are "we" still in our private moment? If so, please stop responding, it's creepy trying to do both voices for sanity sake.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Are "we" still in our private moment? If so, please stop responding, it's creepy trying to do both voices for sanity sake.



You're good. At my age, private moments are just that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 22, 2016)

Tony said:


> You're good. At my age, private moments are just that.


I will give a moment of silence for you. I guess it really doesn't look like I did when writing this but there was a "tony" moment there I tell ya...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

Y'all are creeping me out. I'm aboit to be back on the road after a fuel stop and catching up on threads. I'm telling ya that How-wye-yun is more entertaining than Donald Trump.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Y'all are creeping me out. I'm aboit to be back on the road after a fuel stop and catching up on threads. I'm telling ya that How-wye-yun is more entertaining than Donald Trump.



A dead skunk is more entertaining than Trump. He's just a train wreck. You can't help it, you have to keep watching. Of course I don't like anybody running for anything so.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 22, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> A dead skunk is more entertaining than Trump. He's just a train wreck. You can't help it, you have to keep watching. Of course I don't like anybody running for anything so.....


----------

